# hog on thanksgiving



## mbhawkins123 (Nov 4, 2006)

on thanksgiving im headed to south georgia for pig hunt ,i live up in northwest ga.............. right now planning on oaky woods wma...i hear its pretty good is there somewhere else closer or better ???  any help much appreciated!

thanks


----------



## Little Indian (Nov 10, 2006)

*Oaky Woods*

I don’t think Oaky Woods is open the week of thanksgiving, will open the following week. I am also from northwest GA.
A friend killed a 200 lb+ at Cohutta WMA, there are some big ones there but few and far in between, I believe it’s open the week after thanksgiving.
I have seen pigs at John’s mountain WMA; it is open the week of thanksgiving
We hunted Ocmulgee on the Nov. 4 to 10 and saw a few pigs taken there; Ocmulgee will be open the week of thanksgiving and if you are planning a trip there I may be able to give you some pointers.
Any of the central or south GA WMA will have a good population of swine.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 10, 2006)

Don't forget that most WMA's are open to hog hunting during small game dates. You are restricted to small game weapons, but a muzzleloader makes for a great hog shooter. Also, on small game hunts you pretty much have the woods and campground to yourself.

You have to just cry though when a big buck walks out in front of you.


----------

